# Gleichungssystem lösen



## steves (9. Aug 2004)

Hallo,
ich muss ein Gleichungssystem mit 3 Gleichungen und 3 Unbekannten lösen und wollte das über die Jama klasse erledigen. Der Quellcode lässt sich auch ohne probleme compilieren aber beim ausführen kommt dann folgender Fehler



> 180.000 240.000
> 220.000 200.000
> 260.000 240.000
> 
> ...



Der Code ist folgender

```
double m[][] = {{ x1, y1},
                                    { x2, y2},
                                    { x3, y3}
                                   };
                    Matrix A, b, x ;
                    A = new Matrix(m);
                    A.print(3,3);
                    double mm[]={((-1)*(x1*x1+y1*y1)),
                                 ((-1)*(x2*x2+y2*y2)),
                                 ((-1)*(x3*x3+y3*y3))
                                };
                    b = new Matrix(mm,3);
                    b.print(3,3);
                    x = A.solve( b );
                    x.print(3,3);
                    System.out.println(""+x.get(0,1));
                    System.out.println(""+x.get(0,2));
                    System.out.println(""+x.get(0,3));
```

x1-x3,y1-y3 sind double Werte

Danke für die Hilfe falls das Problem auch mit ner anderen Klasse oder so zu lösen wäre wär ich über nen Tipp auch dankbar


----------



## steves (9. Aug 2004)

oh hab den Fehler schon gefunden hatte bei der A Matrix eine Spalte vergessen


----------



## Anubis (9. Aug 2004)

Mit dem Code, den du gepostest hat hat das nichts zu ztun. Das liegt an der ausführung. 
So kompilieren:

```
javac datei.java
```
So ausführen!!!:

```
java datei
```
Bei der Ausfürung die Dateiendung WEGLASSEN!

Noch ein paar merkregeln:
Pro Datei eine Klasse.
Der Klassenname in der Datei muss genauso heissen wie die Datei selbst (ohne Endung)
Jede Java-Quelldatei hat die Endung ".java"

Dann müsste es klappen


----------



## thE_29 (9. Aug 2004)

und falls sich die klasse im gleichen verz befindet und er sagt er findet die klasse net das machen

javac datei.java //hast schon vorher gemacht

java -cp .\ datei


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Aug 2004)

Anubis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bei der Ausfürung die Dateiendung WEGLASSEN!
> 
> Noch ein paar merkregeln:
> Pro Datei eine Klasse.
> ...



1. Stimmt schon, hat er aber, sonst wär da was mit XYZ/class
2. Sorry, aber ... UNSINN
3. ...wenn die Klasse public ist.
4. Das stimmt

@steves Hast du alle Jamadateien im Classpath?


----------



## Anubis (9. Aug 2004)

Wieso soll eine Klasse pro Datei Unsinn sein????


----------



## bygones (9. Aug 2004)

Anubis hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso soll eine Klasse pro Datei Unsinn sein????


hast du noch nie mit privaten Klassen gearbeitet ?
Unsinn klingt ein bisschen stark - aber die Aussage stimmt so nicht !


----------

